# Fishn's HOT!



## FLQuacker (Jun 2, 2020)

Overlook the shameless plugs :)






...little more relaxed

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (Jun 2, 2020)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 3, 2020)

Now that looks like a great time!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 3, 2020)

You motivated me to buy my license today and get on the water! Thanks for the much needed reminder!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2020)

Cool videso! what kind of trout do you have in Florida?


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 5, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Cool videso! what kind of trout do you have in Florida?



Hey Barry..saltwater speckled trout. No mountain trout :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

